# Dryads are kind of amazing



## punriffer (Feb 3, 2009)

Hi, just looking at some of the codex's again(haven't for a few years) and i was wondering if i'm missing something. They seem pretty crazy efficient for their cost. They're like better chaos warriors. Not many points, High Ws, S/T 4, High init, ld8, 5+Ward save, walk through woods, cause fear.... movement 5, 2 attacks
Oh, and they're immune to psyche

I mean i guess they have no options, can't get a musician or standard... and they have no armor, but that seems like a Really small price to pay for the sheer hordeing effectiveness of fast s/t 4 cheap units on the field

Never thought of wood elves as the melee'ing type but i don't see why you couldn't plop down 3 squads of 17, range/magic support and some heavy hitting armor for balancing.

Please do not include individual points costs of items, models or upgrades, it is against forum rules and a violation of GW IP - squeek


----------



## Critta (Aug 6, 2008)

Yeah, you're right, Dryads are pretty damned amazing units, but I'd say that possibly 17 is a bit over the top bearing in mind there's a good chance that they might not even get the +1 res for outnumber from that. I've been toying with putting WE army together sometime in the future and will probably end up using blocks of 10-12.



1) They're skirmishers so there's no real point in taking huge blocks of them as they'll never get rank bonuses.

2) I'm pretty sure their ward save is negated by magical weapons if you read the forest spirits rule, which means against a fair number of things they're going to melt due to having no save.

3) Also, I seem to remember that ItP means you can't ever flee from a charge which is kinda annoying in a wood elf army. This is a minor point.


----------



## N0rdicNinja (Sep 17, 2008)

I'm pretty sure ItP stuff can still flee, I know Unbreakable stuff can't, but I'm pretty sure ItP stuff still can. Don't have the rule book handy though.


----------



## Critta (Aug 6, 2008)

Ahh, that might have been my mistake then, it was one that I wasn't 100% sure on it and don't have my rulebook on me either.

Take 3) with a pinch of salt until you check de roolz


----------



## Concrete Hero (Jun 9, 2008)

I'm doing up a Wood Elves all tree army and I was impressed with the Dryads. But I'd think about taking them in Units of 8, then you have more chances to get the precious, precious flank attack (Which can be a big help when you have no rank or standard bonus)


----------



## MaidenManiac (Oct 2, 2008)

Squeek is very much correct. ItP units can not flee as a charge reaction, BRB pg 53


----------



## Critta (Aug 6, 2008)

Wow, when did I turn into Squeek? 

Cheers for confirming that I'm not mad though!


----------



## Dannyfave (Feb 4, 2009)

I like running Eternal guard tarpits(20 models full command) and flanking units of 10 dryads, it works wonders.

Yeah woodelves along with Brets are the only 6th ed books that can still kick ass..

Edit: Immune to psycology cannot flee.. that was the problem with the old Slaanesh army and why the new Slaanesh army works great (i.e 6th ed mark of slaanesh made them immune to psycology, 7th ed mark of Slaanesh makes your units immune to Fear, Terror and panic... basicly immune to psycology but without the con of not being able to flee)


----------



## MaidenManiac (Oct 2, 2008)

Critta said:


> Wow, when did I turn into Squeek?


Euhm OOOPPSS *vanishes into shadows* :blush:
I blame the fact that Squeek tend to answer rule-questions!!

Dannyfave: yea thats actually a damn huge boon that is a huge diffrence in the new book. But then again they deserve some sneakyness :wink:


----------



## punriffer (Feb 3, 2009)

Rank bonus or no rank bonus(i entirely forgot that they don't get that bonus) i feel like they're still great, although i'd probably scale them back to 9 or 13 units(i love putting units in groups of 1mod4) 

I am still considering a heavy dryad army, you throw little cheap 9 man squads of these guys coming from all directions, flanks all over the place, and god forbid you ever have a unit thats not immune to fear. 

I mean 6 9 man squads of them +nymph will cost 720 points total, backed up by solid range because your playing ... wood elves. And then pick a few treemen to deal with heavy armor. I feel i need to play with this some, they are lightly armored by s4t4 Fear, and i want to see how this plays out


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

Dannyfave said:


> I like running Eternal guard tarpits(20 models full command) and flanking units of 10 dryads, it works wonders.
> 
> Yeah woodelves along with Brets are the only 6th ed books that can still kick ass..
> 
> Edit: Immune to psycology cannot flee.. that was the problem with the old Slaanesh army and why the new Slaanesh army works great (i.e 6th ed mark of slaanesh made them immune to psycology, 7th ed mark of Slaanesh makes your units immune to Fear, Terror and panic... basicly immune to psycology but without the con of not being able to flee)


Also means that Slaanesh can be effected by some spells, namely the Delusions spell from the Warriors of Chaos Slannesh Lore. Pretty poor, really. "Oh look, I'll cast delusions at your unit." But I'M SLAANESH I HAVE BOOBS ALREADY... chunder. Should at least make them immune as well to items, spells etc that have an effect on Psychology, or at least immunity to their own Lore.


----------

